# Dynasty Warriors oficially announced for pc



## gundappaswami (Jan 9, 2012)

Dynasty Warriors 7 all dlc included till Extreme Legends
KOEI Warriors - A site for KOEI Information. A community for every Warrior.


           Anyone interested?


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

Well i haven't played it on consoles. What kind of game it is??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 9, 2012)

A weapon based fighting system. Like Soul Calibur.

Every one should say thanks to Street Fighter 4. It started waves in industry which made lot of developers and publishers to push the game further. It even started the trend, by releasing it's game on PC. Which was followed by SFvTekken.. and now this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

I have played the previous part of DW6 its a battle ground fighting not like vs fighting (soul calibur) here the player has to fight hordes of enemies simultaneously.have the option to ride on horse etc.

Tekken was never released for PC so as Soul Calibur


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

^^but by pcsx2 tekken 5 runs at full speed and better graphics than ps2.

Btw i like these kind of fighting game making entry to pc.


----------



## gundappaswami (Jan 9, 2012)

Its a good game to play in multiplayer mode with friends. Good stress buster


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^but by pcsx2 tekken 5 runs at full speed and better graphics than ps2.



ahem...unofficial way


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 9, 2012)

^ Tekken is making it's debut to pc with SFvsTekken :/


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Tekken is making it's debut to pc with SFvsTekken :/



Thats really awesome...I must say that....
when is the release date if disclosed???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 9, 2012)

^ Mrach, 2012.



Zangetsu said:


> ahem...unofficial way



Emulation is not illegal. If you own a PS2 and a Copy of the game you are emulating.


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ahem...unofficial way



whatever the way, only meant to be played from start to finish without any problem , Nothing Else.



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Tekken is making it's debut to pc with SFvsTekken :/



but its basically SF with Tekken characters only. Gameplay will be same as SF.

*If "Tekken vs SF" or "Tekken 7" ever comes to pc then it will be amazing. And then you can say a Tekken game on PC. *


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Emulation is not illegal. If you own a PS2 and a Copy of the game you are emulating.



I said Unofficial & not illegal....I know the answer about emulation


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 9, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> but its basically SF with Tekken characters only. Gameplay will be same as SF.
> 
> *If "Tekken vs SF" or "Tekken 7" ever comes to pc then it will be amazing. And then you can say a Tekken game on PC. *



Just be happy that you are getting to play as Jin, Kazuya, King, Paul on pc. 

In any case, read this..

Kotaku, the Gamerâ€™s Guide


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

Really good news. Although I am not a fan of this genre but still SF 4 is always installed on my pc for occasional fights with friends.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Tekken is making it's debut to pc with SFvsTekken :/



Hmm..its SF X Tekken developed by Capcom...

& also Namco is releasing the vice-versa i.e Tekken X SF  
but not for PC.....damn Namco...


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

^^Yeah damn Namco. They never released any of Tekken to PC.


----------

